# ARIN Phase III has started



## VPSCorey (Aug 1, 2013)

Officially crossed the threshold of 2 /8's being left.

Announcement Below

ARIN now has 2 /8s of available space in its inventory and has moved into Phase Three of its IPv4 Countdown Plan.

This phase was designated to allow for process refinements identified during Phase Two.  Based on successful operational experience, ARIN will continue to adhere to the same procedures during Phase Three.

1. All /16 and larger IPv4 requests will be placed in the IPv4 Review Team queue, and will be reviewed in the order they were received according to their timestamp. Because each correspondence will be processed in sequence, it is possible that response times may exceed the usual two-day turnaround.

2. Once a request is approved, the requestor will have 60 days to complete payment and return a signed RSA (if applicable). If payment and signed RSA have not been received by the 61st day, the ticket will automatically close, the address space will be released back into the available IPv4 pool, and a new request will need to be submitted.

NOTE: This change to the approval window from 90 days to 60 days will apply to all IPv4 requests, but not to IPv6 and ASN requests.

3. The hold time for all returned, reclaimed and revoked IPv4 resources will be three months.

We encourage you to visit the IPv4 Countdown Phase Three page at:

https://www.arin.net/resources/request/countdown_phase3.html


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 1, 2013)

Doesn't REALLY change much, but interesting nonetheless. Wonder when they will decide increasing prices is a smart idea.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 1, 2013)

They just lowered their prices July 1st, I don't expect to see a price increase in the near future. I also think ARIN prices are quite a bit higher than other RIRs.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Doesn't REALLY change much, but interesting nonetheless. Wonder when they will decide increasing prices is a smart idea.


It just means the companies that are IP whoring (there's at least 2 - 3 on here) will request /17's instead of /16's.

It might mean that some providers will have to tighten their belts since it's likely that this last /8 will chew through *very* quickly.

APNIC chewed through their last /8 in a few months. Same with RIPE.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 1, 2013)

Did they chew through it because providers went crazy trying to fill IPs and request more blocks? I'd expect that to happen more often now.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Did they chew through it because providers went crazy trying to fill IPs and request more blocks? I'd expect that to happen more often now.


Right.

Phase 4 rules state that the max *anyone* can get is a single /22, so people stocked up as much as possible prior to that.

Francisco


----------



## coreyman (Aug 1, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Right.
> 
> 
> Phase 4 rules state that the max *anyone* can get is a single /22, so people stocked up as much as possible prior to that.
> ...


So basically if you don't get in before phase 4 you might get stuck having your upstream providers ip addresses.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 1, 2013)

I like how there's so many ipv4's not even being used, why can't there be a rule of "use it or lose it".


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2013)

Slownode said:


> I like how there's so many ipv4's not even being used, why can't there be a rule of "use it or lose it".


Most of that 'unused' stuff is from pre ARIN days so they have no rule over them.

Hoarding goes on like I said but ARIN can't prove it w/o proof.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2013)

coreyman said:


> So basically if you don't get in before phase 4 you might get stuck having your upstream providers ip addresses.


Pretty well.

I don't see the big VPS node providers changing prices at all for now. Once phase 4 hits it'll be a different story

Francisco


----------



## Slownode (Aug 1, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Most of that 'unused' stuff is from pre ARIN days so they have no rule over them.
> 
> 
> Hoarding goes on like I said but ARIN can't prove it w/o proof.
> ...


Many IPs are used for internal networks, and many others are simply not used.

They should be sold and routed accordingly, treat the legacy hoarders as 10ers.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 1, 2013)

Slownode said:


> Many IPs are used for internal networks, and many others are simply not used.
> 
> They should be sold and routed accordingly, treat the legacy hoarders as 10ers.


legacy's didn't get their IP space from ARIN though so ARIN has no say.

Legacy people got their space right from IANA.

Francisco


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 2, 2013)

That's interesting that last IP request took so long I had to use some of my cogent blocks that were idle and was expecting to have to hand back to Cogent and I was not asked to do it.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Hoarding goes on like I said but ARIN can't prove it w/o proof.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Prove it without proof? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Francisco (Aug 3, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Prove it without proof? What's that supposed to mean?


It's confusing, damn frangrish.

What I mean is that ARIN knows that there is ISP's hoarding and have a really good feeling *who* those ISP's are. The problem is they don't have enough proof to deny them. ARIN is very much by the book so if they don't have 100% proof they can't act on gut feeling.

They don't have many people coming forward saying "Yes, ISP xyz asked me to forge forms for them", MAC address lists (some DC's are sloppy and don't have any sort of VLAN's going so it's VERY easy to scan), etc. Some ISP's bind off very large amounts of IP space to a single server to make the ip's look alive in the off chance ARIN scans that.

What's funny is when that happens there's always ways to see if that's the case. I won't say how since, well, there's multiple companies on here hoarding IP's 

Francisco


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 3, 2013)

I was told by a company that they are handing out IP's for cheap just so they could get another allocation. Between here and LET/LEB the IP's are being handed out like candy.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> I was told by a company that they are handing out IP's for cheap just so they could get another allocation. Between here and LET/LEB the IP's are being handed out like candy.


Well duh, haha.


3 CPU Cores
2048MB RAM
2536MB Burst
110GB Diskspace
3000GB Bandwidth
100Mbit Port Speed
6 IPv4 Addresses
8 IPv6 Addresses
OpenVZ/SolusVM
$6.99/Month

That smells so bad.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

ARIN's already chewed through 12% of this /8 in 1 week.

Holy balls.

Francisco


----------



## Tux (Aug 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> ARIN's already chewed through 12% of this /8 in 1 week.
> 
> 
> Holy balls.
> ...


Looks like AT&T got another /12 allocation.

They're really hoarding IPs now - I believe this was the 3rd allocation this year.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

Tux said:


> Looks like AT&T got another /12 allocation.
> 
> They're really hoarding IPs now - I believe this was the 3rd allocation this year.


Makes me question their stance of being dual stack.

Francisco


----------



## Tux (Aug 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Makes me question their stance of being dual stack.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Gotta love stalking arin-issued.

I think they're going to keep hoarding as much v4 as possible until the farewell /22 policy kicks in. Then maybe a few years after that happens they may deploy v6.

At least Comcast is enabling dual-stack for their residential customers now, and Charter has made a tiny move in that direction as well. Sad when the cable monopoly can do this.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 11, 2013)

Tux said:


> Gotta love stalking arin-issued.
> 
> I think they're going to keep hoarding as much v4 as possible until the farewell /22 policy kicks in. Then maybe a few years after that happens they may deploy v6.
> 
> At least Comcast is enabling dual-stack for their residential customers now, and Charter has made a tiny move in that direction as well. Sad when the cable monopoly can do this.


I thought AT&T had v6 available for some clients? Or am I mistaken?

Francisco


----------



## Tux (Aug 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> I thought AT&T had v6 available for some clients? Or am I mistaken?
> 
> 
> Francisco


They have a 6rd tunnel. I hear reports that it's shitty and not worth a damn.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 17, 2013)

Cell phone companies are already changing mobiles to NAT since ARIN wont give any of them more ip's.  There is a march towards IPv6 at all of them.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 18, 2013)

I wouldn't mind IPv6 on my cell phone!  First my ISP will need to jump on the wagon..


----------



## rds100 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ineresting. Phase 3 started less than a month ago, and today ARIN is down to 1.86 /8s left. That was fast. Let's bid when Phase 4 will start.


----------



## 365Networks (Aug 18, 2013)

Also, I've never really looked into this but always wondered. Why can't ARIN snag some IPs from AfriNIC? Surely they aren't going to need them? LACNIC could probably lose some too.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 18, 2013)

365Networks said:


> Also, I've never really looked into this but always wondered. Why can't ARIN snag some IPs from AfriNIC? Surely they aren't going to need them? LACNIC could probably lose some too.


If those RIR's give the space to ARIN they could but ARIN can't just walk in and jack them or something.

The IP's were given to each RIR by IANA.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 18, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Ineresting. Phase 3 started less than a month ago, and today ARIN is down to 1.86 /8s left. That was fast. Let's bid when Phase 4 will start.


I was pretty surprised how fast it went from 2 to 1.86. I expected the 1 /8 to last about a year for Phase 4, but at this rate who knows. Seems like people are trying to soak up Ips even faster now than before.


----------



## rds100 (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe they allocated a whole /11, that would explain the sudden jump.


----------



## Tux (Aug 18, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I was pretty surprised how fast it went from 2 to 1.86. I expected the 1 /8 to last about a year for Phase 4, but at this rate who knows. Seems like people are trying to soak up Ips even faster now than before.


The cause that resulted in an initial loss of a .12 was due to AT&T hoarding a /12. The 0.02 loss was caused by ColoCrossing getting a /15.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 18, 2013)

If AT&T got a /12 another one will probably be going to Verizon Wireless as well. I say we cross 1.5 before the end of Sept as the big requests get served.


----------



## VPSCorey (Aug 18, 2013)

If ARIN said no more IPv4 allocations until you can prove your IPv6 deployments are live, these would last longer.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 18, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Ineresting. Phase 3 started less than a month ago, and today ARIN is down to 1.86 /8s left. That was fast. Let's bid when Phase 4 will start.


I say they go down to 1 /8 by November. Or maybe even October.


----------



## Master Bo (Aug 19, 2013)

I wonder, does anyone try to keep stats of how IPv4 addresses space looks like? I.e., how many IPs are idle (unused for considerable time), wasted via allocating small blocks (since 2 IPs are reserved for every block allocated).


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 20, 2013)

Master Bo said:


> I wonder, does anyone try to keep stats of how IPv4 addresses space looks like? I.e., how many IPs are idle (unused for considerable time), wasted via allocating small blocks (since 2 IPs are reserved for every block allocated).


It doesn't really look very pretty on my end! We have several small assignments at a time and the IPs for gateway and network really add up over time. I think we're over 50 of those at this point!


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 21, 2013)

Boltersdriveer said:


> It doesn't really look very pretty on my end! We have several small assignments at a time and the IPs for gateway and network really add up over time. I think we're over 50 of those at this point!


Just ask for larger assignments in a private VLAN.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 22, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Just ask for larger assignments in a private VLAN.


Yea really. If you're making clients move around gateways like that, that's terrible!

Francisco


----------

